# San Fran



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

So I'm traveling out to San Fran from September 26-29th staying at the Hilton San Francisco. Be my first time to SF so if there are any Gorillas nearby would definitely like to get together.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

jcruz1027 said:


> So I'm traveling out to San Fran from September 26-29th staying at the Hilton San Francisco. Be my first time to SF so if there are any Gorillas nearby would definitely like to get together.


I am pretty sure we can set something up. I missed it last time davis (dyj48) and billy got together. There is a cigar bar downtown were they met last time, I heard it was pretty nice. We'll have to see if Davis is interested in another small SF get together.

Do you know if the Hilton is downtown and if so, where?


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hmmm...I'm not familiar with San Francisco, I know it must be close by to the Convention Center since that is where my company is putting on their show...this is the description of where the hotel is:

Located at the center of the Theater District, the hotel is close to many nearby sightseeing attractions such as Union Square, the San Francisco Shopping Center, City Hall, PacBell Stadium, and the Moscone Convention Center. During your visit, you can stroll through Golden Gate Park or savor sumptuous delicacies at San Francisco's world-famous Chinatown. The entire city is yours to explore!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

jcruz1027 said:


> Hmmm...I'm not familiar with San Francisco, I know it must be close by to the Convention Center since that is where my company is putting on their show...this is the description of where the hotel is:
> 
> Located at the center of the Theater District, the hotel is close to many nearby sightseeing attractions such as Union Square, the San Francisco Shopping Center, City Hall, PacBell Stadium, and the Moscone Convention Center. During your visit, you can stroll through Golden Gate Park or savor sumptuous delicacies at San Francisco's world-famous Chinatown. The entire city is yours to explore!


It appears there are three Hilton hotels in SF, the Hilton San Francisco, the Hilton SF Financial District and the Hilton SF Fishermans Wharf. All three are pretty close, but the one you are at appears to be the closest (assuming you are staying at the Hilton SF). You are right in the middle of downtown, great location. There is a pretty good B&M about a 1/2 mile from there, it is called Grants (562 Market), they have a really good selection, some of the stuff is a little bit over-priced (opusX, padron anniversaries), while other stuff is right on what I find on the internet (tatuajes). You will pass Market street on your way to the convention center.

The cigar bar is about a mile from your hotel, there are actually two cigar bars I know of downtown (have not been to either of them yet), I believe Davis went to the first one, but I would have to check that to be sure. The second one is closer to your Hotel.

http://www.cigarbarandgrill.com/index.php

http://www.occidentalcigarclub.com/index.html


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Hello Aaron,

Yes, I'm up for it, the cigar bar and grill isn't too far from there and it's a nice walk from the Hilton to the bar. Let's try to pull something together and have a few cigars together. Right now, those dates (in the late pm are open).

Davis

Aaron, thanks for pming me about this...been working on my garage, earthquake retrofit and new little cigar room....


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

dyj48 said:


> Hello Aaron,
> 
> Yes, I'm up for it, the cigar bar and grill isn't too far from there and it's a nice walk from the Hilton to the bar. Let's try to pull something together and have a few cigars together. Right now, those dates (in the late pm are open).
> 
> ...


Sounds good for late september, have you ever been to that other cigar bar, the occidental cigar club? I noticed it a couple of days ago when we were driving downtown, I thought it might have been the same one, but it appears they are different places.

I guess you have officially falling down the slope if you are building a little cigar room. Is it going to be a place for smoking or just storing your cigars or for both. Do you have an estimate for when it will be finished?

If you want to get together sometime before that let me know, the week of the Aug 21st looks pretty good for me.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Sounds good for late september, have you ever been to that other cigar bar, the occidental cigar club? I noticed it a couple of days ago when we were driving downtown, I thought it might have been the same one, but it appears they are different places.
> 
> I guess you have officially falling down the slope if you are building a little cigar room. Is it going to be a place for smoking or just storing your cigars or for both. Do you have an estimate for when it will be finished?
> 
> If you want to get together sometime before that let me know, the week of the Aug 21st looks pretty good for me.


Hey Aaron,

No, I haven't been to the Occidental, but Billy did and said it's a tiny bar and felt like it was a small group of regulars that just hung out there. But we might just check it out anyway. I'm out of town on vacation until the 22nd and the garage is still being worked on. I'm putting up cabinets, shelves and a little area for smoking and storing my cigars. It won't be done until mid September as I'm also going to have it rewired...but let's hook up sometime that week. If it works out, let's try to organize a little get together herf for some of the guys in the Bay Area (doctorcue, par, etc.)....

Davis


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

dyj48 said:


> Hey Aaron,
> 
> No, I haven't been to the Occidental, but Billy did and said it's a tiny bar and felt like it was a small group of regulars that just hung out there. But we might just check it out anyway. I'm out of town on vacation until the 22nd and the garage is still being worked on. I'm putting up cabinets, shelves and a little area for smoking and storing my cigars. It won't be done until mid September as I'm also going to have it rewired...but let's hook up sometime that week. If it works out, let's try to organize a little get together herf for some of the guys in the Bay Area (doctorcue, par, etc.)....
> 
> Davis


Supposedly the occidental has cigar lockers you can rent, I thought that might be interesting to check out, not that I actually need one.

The week of the 22nd looks good to me, the 23 or 24th would probably be best as the wife will be out of town.

We could also try to setup something a little larger as well in case any other locals would like to get together for a herf. Something like Sunday September 10 at the cigar bar and grill. Anyone? Anyone? Otherwise we can pick a different date and place. How big is that room you are building . . .

Hope you enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

I can be there. I'll ask Par as he lives down near Palo Alto, we've gotten together a few times. Let me the know the details by PM.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Great,

Sounds like the making of a San Francisco Herf...I'll let doctorcue know as well. Time to be decided in the next few weeks...

Davis


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I am in Sf right now! Where are you guys?? I will be in Ontario Ca for a Podcast Expo that weekend...bummer. I was hoping that SOMEBODY would be going to the 49er home opener September 17th and we could do a tailgating herf. We will hopefully be parking up by Gate F.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Let me know the date & time! Nothing like a HERF!


----------

